# 2.5.2 update .bin file for k2i (2.3.4)



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

*THIS IS FOR A K2I ONLY! It will not work on K1, K2 (US), DXI or DX (US)*

_Download at your own risk._ (As far as I know it's been downloaded and installed nearly 2500 times with no known issues) It's not a recovered file of one already installed. This one was captured before it could be installed.

1. Make sure you have the K2I (directions below) Also verify you have the latest firmware version: 2.3.4 for K2 (If you don't use the link(s) below to get to where you need to be). You may need to install more than one update file, just do them one at a time and repeat the steps until you're where you need to be.

2. Download file for your Kindle from the link below.

3. Connect Kindle to your computer.

4. Drag the .bin to the root folder for your Kindle (This is where the music, audible and documents folders are, just don't put it in any folders).

5. Disconnect your Kindle.

6. Go to Home>Menu>Settings>Update Your Kindle (If it is still greyed out, you either have the update, have the wrong file for your Kindle, or you don't have the most recent prior firmware version See #1.)

-----

To find your version number go to Home>Menu>Settings

Your version number will be on the bottom right corner of the screen (it will most likely be 2.3, 2.3.3 or 2.3.4)

----

If you're at 2.3 or 2.3.2, you need to update to 2.3.3 first:

http://www.amazon.com/update_kindle2_gw.bin

If you're at 2.3.3, then you will need to update to 2.3.4:

http://rapidshare.com/files/382794043/Update_kindle2_gw_2.3.4.bin

Once you're at 2.3.4 you can download and install 2.5.2

http://www.mediafire.com/?nqy2qmnmyjm

---

To check if you have a K2 (US) or K2I:

Go to Home>Menu>Settings and type in 411 (Or you can look at the back of your Kindle if it's not covered up with a skin)

Look for the serial number.

If it starts with:

B001 it's a Kindle 1
B002 it's a Kindle 2 U.S.
B003 it's a Kindle 2 International/Global
B004 it's a Kindle DX U.S
B005 it's a Kindle DX International/Global

*THIS IS FOR A K2I ONLY! It will not work on K1, K2 (US), DXI or DX (US)*


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Luvmy4brat's file is now available on my "Kindle Hacks" pages at http://charles-reace.com/Kindle_Hacks/update25/.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Does this bin file work for the earliest K2's that are not global?


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

No DD, it is only valid for K2i version 2.3.4


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

BTackitt said:


> No DD, it is only valid for K2i version 2.3.4


Thanks, BTackitt. That's what I thought but wanted to be sure. I guess I'll have to exercise a little patience.


----------



## dobes (Feb 22, 2010)

I upgraded to 2.5.2 using this file and now I have a little problem! It worked GREAT for 24 hours.  Then I did 2 things close together, and one of them really seems to have caused a big issue!  First, I added about 50 public domain books that I had kept on my computer, and sorted them into my collections.  Then I looked at, but did not try to use, the Facebook and Twitter page, and then I went to Experimental to see if the internet worked now.  I should mention that I am in Europe, though I am a US citizen and my Amazon account is a US one. The internet feature hasn't worked on Kindle here before, but people on boards were reporting that with 2.5.2, it did.  I tried it, found one definition, and left it. I'm not sure in which order I did these things - try out the internet and add public domain books to my collections. 

And then I noticed that my collections weren't working right.  Instead of the most recently used category staying at the top, it was falling to the bottom or middle after opening!  I am sorting "by collection", but the ones at the top of the first page are the ones I have never opened! And I couldn't connect to the wireless.  And the Facebook/Twitter page DISAPPEARED!  And when I go to Experimental and Launch Browser, I get the old list of websites, and if I choose one, the Kindle freezes and has to be restarted. 

In order to try to solve this problem, I have: 1) done a soft restart from the Settings page; 2) done a hard reset by holding the top button for 30 seconds; 3) checked whether there was an indexing problem by writing in the word 'caftan' - there wasn't; 4) chosen new wireless providers from the list and tried again.  Then I panicked and did the hard reset a couple more times.  Nothing. 

To summarize - I can't connect to wireless and my collections are sorting haphazardly like they're possessed by the devil.  I can't access my archives or download books except through USB.  

Does anyone know what's going on, or does anyone have any suggestions for me?  Thanks --

dobes


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Just a thought, is the Kindle's internal clock out of sync due to not connecting to any wireless source to update the clock? If so, it might possibly screw up some of the sorting by flagging the associated files with spurious create/modify/access times.


----------



## dobes (Feb 22, 2010)

Yes, the clock is wrong, and you are probably right - that's what's screwing up collections.  I got my Kindle for Christmas 2009, and the clock was ALWAYS wrong when I was in Slovakia, but corrected itself when I traveled to other countries!  For 24 hours after installing 2.5.2 the clock was right for the first time -- oh well.  So my major problem seems to be that wireless doesn't work, and the pages for facebook/twitter and internet have inexplicably disappeared. 

Thanks for solving the collections issue - that was actually what bothered me most!  I mean.... not that I can make it right again yet.... :-(


----------



## Jdshaffer (Mar 7, 2010)

Worked beautifully! Thank you so much!

Jeffrey


----------



## stormmaster (Jun 12, 2010)

I just updated from 2.3 to 2.5.2 using the files posted by luvmy4brats. Worked just fine. Now all I have to wait for are the font hacks. 

luvmy4brats: thank you very much!


----------



## dobes (Feb 22, 2010)

My friend, also in Slovakia, used it and doesn't share my Collections problem, but he also has no wireless connection. Are other people in Europe losing wireless connection with this upgrade?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I seem to recall that 'dailing' 411 in settings brings up local carriers overseas and you can pick the one that you get the best signal on. . .now, I may not be remembering completely accurately, 'cause I've never needed it but perhaps someone else would chime in.  It sounds to me like maybe the 'preferred carrier' got reset with the update and you may need to go find one that works better. . . . .


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Ann, 311 brings up with local carriers screen.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Ah!  I knew there was a code. . . .just couldn't remember what it was 'cause I've never had to use it. . . .in any case, that's what I'd try first to get a connection. . . . .

Thanks!


----------



## dobes (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks - but we've tried that a few times, cycling through the carriers.... no joy.  It's a not a huge issue, since everything can be done through USB, but I do miss downloading samples and purchases so easily....


----------



## v_dsl_027 (Feb 1, 2010)

I just updated from 2.3.4 to 2.5.2 using the files posted by luvmy4brats. Worked just fine. 
luvmy4brats: thank you very much!


----------



## appasgirl (Jun 12, 2010)

It worked!  thank  you so much for posting these files and the detailed instructions!


----------



## tbonney (Jan 9, 2010)

It worked for me too!  I had to upgrade from 2.3.3 to 2.3.4 first.  But no problems with either upgrad!

Thanks!


----------



## PhillipA82 (Dec 20, 2009)

Nice, thanks


----------



## artsandhistoryfan (Feb 7, 2009)

dobes,


dobes said:


> I upgraded to 2.5.2 using this file and now I have a little problem! It worked GREAT for 24 hours.


You didn't verify you were at v2.3.4 on an International Kindle when you used the v2.5.2 file. You need to do that so people can try to figure out what might have happened.
I am not one of those who are involved with the files, but am just trying to figure out what may have caused your problem.



> Then I did 2 things close together, and one of them really seems to have caused a big issue! First, I added about 50 public domain books that I had kept on my computer, and sorted them into my collections. Then I looked at, but did not try to use, the Facebook and Twitter page, and then I went to Experimental to see if the internet worked now.


 What do you actually mean by saying you looked at "the Facebook and Twitter page" -- where ? 
If you had not yet gone to Experimental to see the Internet worked, did you go to Facebook direct (one does not have to go via Experimental link).

I am stymied what you were looking at.

As you know now, not having wireless ability while trying to use it can reset your Kindle clock if a clock can't be reached on the Net. NORMALLY that would indicate a battery problem as well.



> I should mention that I am in Europe, though I am a US citizen and my Amazon account is a US one. The internet feature hasn't worked on Kindle here before, but people on boards were reporting that with 2.5.2, it did. I tried it, found one definition, and left it. I'm not sure in which order I did these things - try out the internet and add public domain books to my collections.


 What's strange is that your Internet connection should have worked for Wikipedia and downloading samples and books whether you are actually U.S. based or Europe-based.
U.S. based residents can do more than Wikipedia.

There are two 'Internet' capabilities to try out. Wikipedia, which almost all of Europe has, via the Int'l Kindle's AT&T partner connections.

You can check your country on the Kindle product page to see if your country (you don't say which one) has wireless downloads, but you reported getting samples and books the past so you apparently have the Kindle Int'l.

BUT, you should *always* have been able to get Wikipedia if your wireless worked for samples and books. That is a free option in Europe. A U.S. Kindle with a Sprint modem would never have been able to download samples or books there so we can at least know you have the 2ki.

The other type of 'Internet' capability is *web browsing* which Europe *doesn't* have unless you are a U.S. resident with a U.S. address and US credit card travelling in Europe with your K Int'l.

Your 'home' country at Amazon would have to be U.S., with a U.S. residence or valid U.S. address listed as your main one before you'd have that capability. This is key.
There's a remote possibility that v2.5.2 is giving some Europeans web-browsing access though (as you reported friends had0 but that hasn't been announced and would be big and possibly an oversight on their end. They once inadvertently gave all of Canada web browsing too.

Do you use a European address as your Amazon 'home' country or do you use your U.S. address?

But the least you should have had all this time is Wikipedia, before and now. You indicate you were never able to, when you say the 'Internet' didn't work and now you "found a definition" -- which I imagine was you maybe using Wikipedia, which is the basic Internet functioning for Europe with the K2i.



> And then I noticed that my collections weren't working right. Instead of the most recently used category staying at the top, it was falling to the bottom or middle after opening! I am sorting "by collection", but the ones at the top of the first page are the ones I have never opened! And I couldn't connect to the wireless.
> 
> And the Facebook/Twitter page DISAPPEARED! And when I go to Experimental and Launch Browser, I get the old list of websites, and if I choose one, the Kindle freezes and has to be restarted.


 What is the 'Facebook/Twitter page' -- do you mean a web menu listing for them?



> To summarize - I can't connect to wireless and my collections are sorting haphazardly like they're possessed by the devil. I can't access my archives or download books except through USB
> 
> Does anyone know what's going on, or does anyone have any suggestions for me? Thanks --
> 
> dobes


What is the status of your battery? Do you have enough charge in it?

Put in your charger using a wall outlet and see if you can get your battery power up to full and then see if you have better luck... I hope so...

- Andrys


----------



## artsandhistoryfan (Feb 7, 2009)

dobes,
  I just realized the facebook/twitter page you mentioned might be what comes up when you're highlighting a passage and then choosing to 'share' it with an alt-enter to either facebook or twitter or both.

  But I'm not convinced that's what you meant as you said it was missing now?


----------



## TomC (Jun 13, 2010)

Took my Kindle 2i from 2.3 to 2.3.3 to 2.3.4 to 2.5.2 no problem.  No more leaving my wireless on all day for me!  Many thanks.

Cheers,
TomC


----------



## Brandis (Jun 13, 2010)

Downloaded the 2.3.4 upgrade file from Rapidshare, as my K2i is still on 2.3.3, even though Whispernet has been on for ages.

I put the file in the bin and the select the now available "Update your Kindle" option, it asks me if I really want to do it, I select "Yes" but then nothing else happens.

How long should it take for the 2.3.4 update to start?


----------



## stormmaster (Jun 12, 2010)

In short: not long.

Using the files provided by luvmy4brats, I upgraded from 2.3 to 2.3.3 to 2.3.4 to 2.5.2 in about 10 minutes. The longest one was from 2.3.4 to 2.5.2. From 2.3.3 to 2.3.4 took maybe 2 minutes. I set it to updating, went to check my email, read one or two emails, looked back, and it was back on the home screen, having already restarted and made it through the Amazon startup splash screen.


----------



## Brandis (Jun 13, 2010)

Never mind, now it works, I had to reset the Kindle and then the update to 2.3.4 worked.


----------



## dobes (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks, artsandhistoryfan --

1) I was on 2.3.3 and then upgraded first to 2.3.4 and then to 2.5.2, one after the other. 

2) Once 2.5.2 was installed, I was looking around to see what I could find.  In Settings I found Social Networks >Manage>Facebook and Twitter page! If I had wanted to, I could have connected my Kindle to my Facebook and/or Twitter accounts, and blasted the world with comments about what I was reading.  I chose not to. 

3) My Kindle is K2i, but as I live in both Slovakia and the US and am a US citizen, I decided to register with a US account, so that is what I have.  Until the wireless broke down, I (and my Slovak friend who has a Slovak account) could download books easily from anywhere, any time, and had access to Wiki.  In the short time that I had both 2.5.2 and wireless connectivity,  Google worked for the very first time!  

Update:  both my Slovak friend and I wrote to Amazon for help with this over the weekend.  He got a letter telling him to try the 311 thing, but since I had mentioned in my note that we had already done that, I got an e-mail asking me to call.  I called and got a lovely man in India (!) who ran me through the 311 paces and then connected me with a supervisor who, judging by the accent,  seemed to be in the US or Canada.  She had me type in 611 on the settings page, which brought up a mess of information which she duly recorded, then told me to plug in the Kindle and keep it there. She said the information would be sent to Amazon's engineers, and when she had an answer she would call or e-mail me.  All very nice and helpful, great customer service as expected!

Meanwhile, Day 5 of no wireless.....  

Another update:  I just found out that two other Kindlers in Bratislava are also without wireless service, so this seems to be an issue with the wireless provider(s) or settings, and not a problem with my Kindle or the update.  Thanks anyway for help!


----------



## TarHeelsRule (Apr 22, 2010)

Thank you so much!! Went from 2.3 to 2.3.3 to 2.3.4 to 2.5.2 with no problem!! Know I am getting ready to finally sort my books into collections. Thanks for the links and the detailed instructions!!


----------



## eilenej1 (Jun 10, 2010)

Worked for me too!  Went from 2.3 to 2.3.3 to 2.3.4 and then finally 2.5.2.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Note that the update files for K2, K2i, DX, and DXi are now available from Amazon for direct download and manual installation:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_kswup_nav_manup?nodeId=200324680&#manual


----------



## Gemini44 (May 3, 2009)

Quick Question.  I am still at 2.3.  Am in no hurry for 2.5 and have no desire to do manual download.  Does anyone know whether I will have to go through a couple of updates to get to 2.5.....or if I leave my wireless on, it will automatically bring me up to the latest level.  I very rarely have my wireless on unless I am downloading books or waiting for updates.  Have left it on for several days and am still at 2.3.  THANKS!


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Gemini44 said:


> Quick Question. I am still at 2.3. Am in no hurry for 2.5 and have no desire to do manual download. Does anyone know whether I will have to go through a couple of updates to get to 2.5.....or if I leave my wireless on, it will automatically bring me up to the latest level. I very rarely have my wireless on unless I am downloading books or waiting for updates. Have left it on for several days and am still at 2.3. THANKS!


The manual files that have now been made available at Amazon are to update _any_ software prior to v2.5 so presumably, if you don't want to use one of those files to update manually, you need do nothing now except leave your wireless on occasionally. A lot of people have got the auto update in the last couple of hours simply by doing a sync and check for items and then checking to see if the 'update your Kindle' option was available on their settings menu.


----------



## MJGhajar (Jun 14, 2010)

Thank you very much! Downloaded and installed 2.5.2 as instructed. It works perfect!


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

I had put the 2.5 on my US dx from the mobilereads file that was posted on this board. I just went to Amazon and downloaded 2.5.2 on the DX without any problem.


----------



## wildchild06241 (Jun 21, 2010)

I downloaded and installed each individual file as listed.  I still have 2.3.  It seemed to do the updates but when I go to settings the version number still reads Kindle 2.3.  What am I doing wrong?


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

wildchild06241 said:


> I downloaded and installed each individual file as listed. I still have 2.3. It seemed to do the updates but when I go to settings the version number still reads Kindle 2.3. What am I doing wrong?


Do you have any "hacks" installed? If so, they must be uninstalled before you upgrade. (If there is anything after the parenthesized numbers which follow the version number display, then you have one or more hacks still installed.)

Also make sure you are downloading and installing the correct patch file for your particular Kindle type.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

wildchild06241 said:


> I downloaded and installed each individual file as listed. I still have 2.3. It seemed to do the updates but when I go to settings the version number still reads Kindle 2.3. What am I doing wrong?


Try setting the Kindle first by holding the slider switch for 30-40 seconds until the Kindle reboots. Then do the update again.


----------



## wildchild06241 (Jun 21, 2010)

NogDog said:


> Do you have any "hacks" installed? If so, they must be uninstalled before you upgrade. (If there is anything after the parenthesized numbers which follow the version number display, then you have one or more hacks still installed.)
> 
> Also make sure you are downloading and installing the correct patch file for your particular Kindle type.


Yes I actually put it back to factory defaults and emptied my Kindle. I've tried rebooting... I'm lost I can't even get it to 2.3.4


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

Don't mean to be insulting, but are you positive you are getting the right one for your Kindle?  Some think they have the U.S. version, when they actually have the International version.  (esp. those bought in the past couple of months that aren't DX, no matter what country you are in.)


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

wildchild06241 said:


> Yes I actually put it back to factory defaults and emptied my Kindle. I've tried rebooting... I'm lost I can't even get it to 2.3.4


Note that resetting to factory defaults does _not_ get rid of any hacks. It only resets various configuration settings (besides annoyingly getting rid of all content). The only way to get rid of any hacks is to install the applicable hack uninstall files.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

... and if you have run the wrong uninstall for any hacks you had on your Kindle, you may still have the hack on it.


----------

